# IUI SEMEN ANALYSIS



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Just had hubbies semen analysis results.......
It was after 1.5/2 days of abstinence and they recommend 3 to 5 so not sure what to make of them. They have a key as to what "normal" should be but other than that all we know is that they suggest another one being done at 3 to 5 days. 
he has 14.2 million per ml and motility is 30%.....but this is after a day and half abstinence im guessing the count would increase after more time but would the motility?

Worrying now


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Is there a reason he didn't abstain for as long as recommended or was it a last-minute appointment?
I think its not worth worrying about just one bad result - there are many factors which mean his results can be below par such as a boozy night out, stress, minor illness or virus.  It takes sperm about three months to regenerate, so I would wait that long and have another SA done.  Hopefully it will be normal by then.


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

We didnt know they would be taking an SA there and then it was just a consultation. He doesnt drink so i know it wasn't that.
3months!!! Im not waiting that long! lol the doctor said we could start in the nest month or so! He is going to see the gp nect week to request another one done at our local hospital and im waiting for my scan date so we will have to see i guess.


----------



## bette (Sep 2, 2011)

i would try not to worry.  i have known people with less and it worked for them!  my dh's semen averages 150 mil.  but, has gone from 40 mil (on bad days i guess) to 230 mil (on good days)  lots of things can effect it!  try to stay positive!


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

150 million? Per ml?


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi I don't think you have any cause to worry. It may just be that as it was a last minute apt that there weren't enough days of abstinence. Your GP should be able to arrange another one for you. At least he will be more prepared next time. There are many factors that can affect results. It could even have been affected by your stressful journey. I hope you are well. My AF showed up a few days early but we have decided to have a month off. It is quite stressful and I am looking forward to recharging my batteries lol for the next round. I will keep in touch with you and find out how your journey is going


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Angel-wings222 said:


> Hi I don't think you have any cause to worry. It may just be that as it was a last minute apt that there weren't enough days of abstinence. Your GP should be able to arrange another one for you. At least he will be more prepared next time. There are many factors that can affect results. It could even have been affected by your stressful journey. I hope you are well. My AF showed up a few days early but we have decided to have a month off. It is quite stressful and I am looking forward to recharging my batteries lol for the next round. I will keep in touch with you and find out how your journey is going


Yes im sure you're right. Thats very kind of you. That would be good to keep in contact and share stories etc  Enjoy your recharge!


----------

